# Dutchman 10ft, Power Converter Question



## Mettler (May 16, 2007)

I have a 10ft Dutchman Tent Camper, it has a Centurion CS 1200 Power Converter.
This year when I hooked the battery up, I reversed the wires for a second and now it blows fuses everytime I hook it up the right way.
I believe I 'blew it'.  Looking for any solutions. 
Buy new?
Fix it?
Brands?
Where to purchase?

Help

Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.


----------



## Mettler (May 19, 2007)

Re: Dutchman 10ft, Power Converter Question

Anyone??  Any ideas here?


----------



## Duckx (May 19, 2007)

RE: Dutchman 10ft, Power Converter Question

Sounds like it's shorted out.   I use a "Xantrex" inverter both for house aux and have a 1500 watt I used in a "big" truck.   The 1500 has dual cooling fans and a low voltage warning device.  This may be more than you need so figure out how many watts you will be using at any time and double that number for what size you'll need.  If you only need it for a TV/VCR that's under 100 watts.  If you are using one battery you will need to consider that too.   I think I would remove my present inverter and open the cover looking for any bad or bare wires before I gave up on it.  You can buy new Xantrex inverters at Amazon.com and I suppose on ebay too.   Good luck


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 19, 2007)

Re: Dutchman 10ft, Power Converter Question

You could have a problem with ANYTHING that was hooked up to the 12 volt supply.  You won't know if its your converter until you pull it out of the circuit to check it.

Disconnect your battery and AC lines and use your ohmmeter and logic to track down major components that could have an internal short.  In your case, very likely in the battery charging section of your 12 volt converter.

In the old days, manufacturers added components to their power inputs that were designed to short out and blow a fuse before major damage occurred.


----------



## Mettler (May 19, 2007)

Re: Dutchman 10ft, Power Converter Question

I have isolated it to the converter already.  Specifically to the circuit board.  I cut the wires to the board so that I could still run lights and heat off the 12v battery (that works fine).
I may be able to repair the board but thought it might be cheaper and quicker to replace the conveter if I can find one for under $50.  The local dealer has Elixir ELX-12 for $91.00.
also thought maybe a RV salvage place?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 20, 2007)

Re: Dutchman 10ft, Power Converter Question

Do a search here on the forum for posts related to 'converter' or '12 v battery' or just 'battery'.  There's been lots of discussion in the past about similar problems with recommendations on converters.

Good luck!


----------

